# Business Management Software



## SoftwareGuy

*RE: Business management software*

Just saw this thread and realized that I might be able to add some value. Using QuickBooks and Excel spreadsheets are probably the most common business tools used by small contractors. Some considerations for purchasing a more appropriate software package might be the size of your business, like annual sales, number of employees and/or sub-contractors, and number of jobs. And don't forget about the fact that your business software is an important 'tool', just like a piece of equipment. If it helps you find more business, keep customers happy, satisfy payroll requirements, make more profit, stay on schedule, then it adds value to your business and can be justified. Consider it an investment in your future. Most of the contractors we support use ComputerEase because you can buy whichever modules you want, based on business functionality. Plus it has great remote features (do payrol from the field, etc.). Check this out to see what other contractors were using, what their problems were, and how their solution impacted their business... http://slidesha.re/XkGVpy and I hope it helps you make a good decision.


----------



## MOTB

*Hey software guy ... dangerously close to spamming*

Just noticed you are new to the forum and assuming someone sent you on the hunt to post the link to your site as much as possible ... soon these guys will be on to you ...:no:


----------



## SoftwareGuy

MOTB said:


> Just noticed you are new to the forum and assuming someone sent you on the hunt to post the link to your site as much as possible ... soon these guys will be on to you ...:no:


No, I am not here to spam everybody, or post my website link everywhere over and over. However, I do like to share what I believe to be useful information. If I do something wrong, I hope I get a warning first. I also post links to THIS website in other discussion groups that I belong to, in the hopes of bringing new contractors here to join the discussions. I hope that makes sense. Are you on LinkedIn ? If so, feel free to connect with me there, and let me know how I can assist you.


----------



## leeson1776

I actually use Microsoft Publisher for keeping track of my customers. It's not meant for that at all, but it works OK. When my business grows, I'll have to switch to something more appropriate. 

I print hundreds of 1/3 page size work orders every year, and MS Publisher seems to be an easy way for me to do that. I can use the mail merge feature to import my name and address lists into documents, so I can, for example, print out envelopes to all my customers with just a couple clicks. 

I also use Publisher to design flyers, invoices, estimate forms and many other documents. It's easy to use- you can just sit down and get to work without any prior experience with the program. Again, it's not really ideal and I'll have to learn to use more sophisticated software at some point, but for the beginner I think it works fine.


----------



## boehsconst2

*Same boat*

I am trying to figure out which way to go also. We run 3-7 jobs at a time and use quickbooks, ipads, iphones, paper, blocks of wood, and our overly busy brains right now.  Anything would surely help...:blink:


----------



## jimfix

boehsconst2 said:


> I am trying to figure out which way to go also. We run 3-7 jobs at a time and use quickbooks, ipads, iphones, paper, blocks of wood, and our overly busy brains right now.  Anything would surely help...:blink:


I just helped someone (landscaper) test out freshbooks, on a free trial. 
Here's what we ran into: he wanted to markup a sub's time and pass that to his HO, and we had to call freshbooks to figure it out. But they answered the phone right away and walked us through, and they extended the free trial for a second month. 
He had someone that couldn't/didn't want to enter their time, so he just set up another account for them and logged it himself.
He liked that he could walk through the checklist with the HO on the last day of the job on his ipad, then when he got verbal confirmation he could swipe their card on the spot for final payment (he hooked up a gadget to his cell for that).
disclaimer - I've only used it twice now, and I'm judging it compared it to spreadsheets.


----------



## Wood Worx

I bought UDA Technologies. The program is fairly easy to set up and the reports are very professional. Price was very fair.


----------



## ccnailer

This is a very interesting thread. I too am a contractor that has used many methods of construction management (including blocks of wood). I use Quickbooks Contractor, On Center Software, Chief Architect x5, Excel, Word, Outlook and the list goes on!
I have been looking for one program that can help tie everything together. There doesn't seem to be a dominate player. I have looked at UDA Construction Suite, but have read on another thread that they have had some problems and are coming out with a new version in a couple of months. It will be interesting to see the reviews on that.
In the mean time, I will continue to study which one will work best for me. It is a lot of money to spend on software, so I want to make sure it is the best.
@Wood Worx - please let us know how you like it.


----------



## Wood Worx

So I am still learning the UDA Construction software. Overall, it's working well. I just signed up for a webinar for Monday so we will see how that goes. I will continue to post on how its working.


----------



## wireless

stevebenjamins said:


> I posted this in a project management thread too, but I just found http://www.ehardhat.com/ through Twitter, anyone know about them?


I just looked up the contractors they have listed. I am listed on their website! I never gave them my info though, they just made it up.


----------



## Havmack Jack

*Construction Management Tools*

Hi, like several in this thread, I'm on the search for management software or tools. I have been using QB for 14 years and have no intention on replacing. However, I've grown significantly and need to be able to manage my projects better. I've done a ton of research the last couple of days and watched numerous demos. I've pretty much narrowed it down to Co-Construct and BuilderTrend. Any recommendations from users out there would be great.


----------



## T-Hussy

I started using BuilderTrend three months ago and really like it. Only downfall is that their estimating module is really weak so you still need to use excel in conjunction. My clients have really appreciated the software and log in regularly to track progress and look at to-do lists that I make for them.


----------



## stonycreekhomes

We have been evaluating buildtools vs buildertrend lately. BuilderTrend is great but really lacks any significant reporting. It is very strong in communications between clients, ourselves, and subs. Buildtools seems to have more features, and better reporting. Its a TBD right now in communications. If you had to push me Buildtools has better estimating, and financials. Buildertrend better scheduling and todos.


----------



## stonycreekhomes

BTW quickbooks is not really helpful for anything other than financials. It would be weak at customer management, and non existent for scheduling, contracts, todos etc.

Quickbooks = accounting = money.


----------



## T-Hussy

Buildertrend integrates with Quickbooks, this is why they don't focus on financials and reports.


----------



## herschey

Instead of starting a new thread I will just post in here. We are a commercial general contractor that builds hotels, restaurants, and multi-family. For the past 2 years we have used Buildtools. It has some features that I like but also has some that are very tough to navigate at times. The messaging is tough to follow. Finding the actual bids submitted by the subs can be very difficult if you don't know what you are looking for. Our owners have complained about having troubles finding things. Even looking at the pictures is tough. Our field guys turn them the correct way and once they are loaded they end up sideways and upside down. The subs also have a difficult time with how some of their information is presented to them. 

In our new system we are looking at something that can handle AIA invoicing. I want something that is easier for our owners to navigate. We use quickbooks so obviously something that works with is important. 

In the last few days I have looked at:

*Paskr* - I had never heard of this one. I was actually very impressed. Especially with the electronic signature and the way it handles owner change orders and sub change orders. I liked their sub contract/purchase order system. 

*UDA* - We almost went with this program 2 years ago. I have our demo on Monday. I see they have some different payment options now. 

*ComputerEase *- I read through this thread tonight and did some research on this program. I understand that it would get rid of the need for Quickbooks. One thing I didn't see was how/if it gives owners an option to log in. 

If anyone has any opinions on the above programs or thinks another program not listed would meet our needs that would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## stonycreekhomes

Really curious to hear your feedback on these. I am still amazed that there isn't an easy to use, modern, and complete system.

If you don't mind pulling your hair our - Corecon has a really complete feature set, but is a PITA to use and not user friendly at all.



herschey said:


> Instead of starting a new thread I will just post in here. We are a commercial general contractor that builds hotels, restaurants, and multi-family. For the past 2 years we have used Buildtools. It has some features that I like but also has some that are very tough to navigate at times. The messaging is tough to follow. Finding the actual bids submitted by the subs can be very difficult if you don't know what you are looking for. Our owners have complained about having troubles finding things. Even looking at the pictures is tough. Our field guys turn them the correct way and once they are loaded they end up sideways and upside down. The subs also have a difficult time with how some of their information is presented to them.
> 
> In our new system we are looking at something that can handle AIA invoicing. I want something that is easier for our owners to navigate. We use quickbooks so obviously something that works with is important.
> 
> In the last few days I have looked at:
> 
> *Paskr* - I had never heard of this one. I was actually very impressed. Especially with the electronic signature and the way it handles owner change orders and sub change orders. I liked their sub contract/purchase order system.
> 
> *UDA* - We almost went with this program 2 years ago. I have our demo on Monday. I see they have some different payment options now.
> 
> *ComputerEase *- I read through this thread tonight and did some research on this program. I understand that it would get rid of the need for Quickbooks. One thing I didn't see was how/if it gives owners an option to log in.
> 
> If anyone has any opinions on the above programs or thinks another program not listed would meet our needs that would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## herschey

I don't know if I am any closer to a decision than I was when I originally posted. Trying to get an apples to apples comparison is pretty much impossible. 

I have had 4 or 5 demos.

Paskr - I liked a lot of what I was shown during the demo. I am going to have them give me another demo. 

UDA - I really wanted to like this software. The demo was horrible. It seemed like you had to click about 15 times for something that should only take a couple of clicks. 

ComputerEase - I have filled out a couple of questionnaires and have had a couple of phone conversations but no demo has been set up yet. 

Since I originally posted I have added a couple more demos:

Procore - I really liked Procore. The ability to mark up plans and create RFI's is pretty neat. Being able to place pins on the plans with pictures to create the punch list is also a neat feature. No integration with Quickbooks and the cost are killers. The cost is by far the highest out of all that I have looked at so far.

Corecon - I have the demo tomorrow. 

Viewpoint - Waiting for the call back to schedule. 

I agree on your comment about how it is amazing that there isn't an easy to use, modern, and complete system.


----------



## carpenter uk

I have a uda 6 premier license for sale if anyone is interested at a low price


----------

